# Boilie Making?



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Anyone know anywhere in the US to get boilie rollers from?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Both Wacker Baits and Big Carp Tackle have what you are looking for.

If you are looking to make a lot of bait, you will want the Gardner Rollaball Baitmaster, which can roll 2-3 18" sausages at once. In addition to this, you will need something to make the aforementioned sausages. When I first bought my Rollaball Baitmasters (16mm and 18mm) I bought the Gardner Baitmaster Adjusta Table for making the sausages. It worked, but I would NOT recommend it. Instead get a Cox 51001 or 51001XT caulking gun (from Amazon), or, if you want to pay a premium for the same thing, the Gardner Manual Sausage Gun. I purchased the 51001XT back in 2011 and was the best decision I have made, when it comes to making boilies.

If you are just looking to play with "round" boilies, then take look at the Gardner Rollaball Longbase, which can only process single 3-4" sausages. To make the sausages, you will also need a matching Gardner Rolling Table.

Boilie making can be a lot of fun, but it is a LOT of work. If you are new to Euro style carp fishing, don't expect boilies to be some kind of magical big fish bait. While I do use boilies in some of my fishing, more often than not, I still fish with packbait/method mix and a single piece of fake sweet corn as a hookbait.


----------

